# Solved: Microsoft WORD won't open for me without freezing.



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

For some reason my Microsoft WORD isn't opening up.. When I click the icon the programs starts to open (by that I mean the 4"x4" square logo shows up) and then it stops there before opening up the whole page. Then It freezes up and I am unable to do anything else. I went to my documents and clicked a document there and the same thing happened. This is what I've done so far:
1. I did system restore and nothing was fixed.
2. I deleted WORD and Works and then reinstalled them. Still, nothing was fixed.
3. I deleted all "normal.dot" hidden files (I read about sweets problem with WORD and tried that). After trying that, WORD opened, but I was unable to open a document because it said at the bottom of the page "*requesting virus scan".* It goes no further than that.

I think the problem started after I downloaded a calendar template from the last Windows Office update newsletter.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

What anti-virus program do you have?

Its possible that the add-in is causing the problems.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

kiwiguy....I have Norton "Internet Security". I guess its possible that the ad-in is causing the problem.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

There is a setting in Norton where you have a choice of scanning all Office documents or not. You DEFINITELY don't want Norton to be scanning all Office documents. I have Norton SystemWorks, and in that program you click on Options, NAV, Other/Misc. The heading reads: "How to keep Microsoft Office documents protected" and underneath it has a box next to "Enable Office Plug-ins". Make sure that box is NOT checked, because it creates more problems (not to mention slowing down Office programs) than it fixes.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I've been out of town for a few days, but before I left, I ran a full system Norton virus scan and now WORD opens just fine. I opened and closed it several times using different documents. So, I'll marked this thread "SOLVED".


----------



## dulciaj (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm having the exact same problem except that I cannot run a full scan with Norton. Each time I click on the run scan button it acts like it's going to scan and then does nothing. Do you know why that is? Also how can I fix my microsoft word problem?

Thanks!


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

You might go online and get a free virus scan at House Call. Did you check to be sure that Norton is NOT automatically scanning your documents in Word?


----------



## Jon9040 (Sep 16, 2007)

I encountered the same problem as some of you are mentioning. I believe it was because I was messing around my Msconfig settings and happened to turn off something that I shouldn't have. If you are still experiencing problems then try looking there to make sure something hasn't been turned off that shouldn't have. It involved my Symantec virus protection I believe because I turned off most of it's components under my services section but somehow it still controls some other functions in other programs. I hope this helps.


----------

